# Take Mucuna



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey guys don't stress much take l- dopa or Mucuna 1 gram five times a week for two months, it will go away.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Saibon said:


> Hey guys don't stress much take l- dopa or Mucuna 1 gram five times a week for two months, it will go away.


Try lobotomy Mr. bullshit.

you have claimed to be cured in Russia in a post on atropine coma therapy. Then a few days ago you posted a list with a number of cures. Now, you are posting a new cure.

Go away!


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

This thing really works mahn! I was just recommending atropine I never tried it and when I came with a list which I shown in detail what are the cures mentioned on this site in which mucuna(L dopa) is also mentioned but this thing really works and will cure you and who are u to decide what works and what not, you should be thankful to me. Idiot.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

And such a stupid person you are that Atropine post where I claimed that I cured was actually posted by someone else and I just commented.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I bought a sample pack of mucuna pruriens after reading this, and it's pretty good. Best supplement I've tried since glycine for calming my body and mind.

Thanks


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Phantasm said:


> I bought a sample pack of mucuna pruriens after reading this, and it's pretty good. Best supplement I've tried since glycine for calming my body and mind.
> 
> Thanks


But nooooo, that cant be right you silly stoopid head


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Broken said:


> But nooooo, that cant be right you silly stoopid head


lol


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is a natural remedy claiming to have some effect on the dopaminic tone and be do some benefit in Parkinson's disease. So, the claim that is coming for a person who have made posts recomming more than 30.interventions that people should tried in the same period.

if dopamine had a central role in depersonalization we would also have many stories people getting better while taking cocaine or amphetamine as they are very potent stimulators of the dopamine system. There are other drugs that is used in Parkinson's disease that stimulate the dopamine system. The drug pramipexole is also tried in refractory depression with some benefits. I have tried too without effect. There are some theories that dynorphins are present in depersonalization and they can inhibit dopamine and make a aversive state of anhedonia. The problem is that dynorphins are present in the system it will also inhibit the effect of a dopamine agonist. In animals that have high levels of dynorphins there is no interest in cocaine. So, it is very difficult to stimulate dopamine if there is a presence of dynorphins. A selective dynorphin blocker is thought to be a treatment in many states of anhedonia becuase they indirectly can normalized the dopamine system.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

But remember don't take mucana everyday, thrice a week is enough and have black seed oil, honey and B vitamins daily and cycle this should be everyday task.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

With your logic of dopamine mayer people with Parkinson disease will be cured using meth as they lack dopamine, it doesn't work like that mahn, not every dopamine agent works same similarly not everything which makes you happy is good for you.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Your idea of taking Mucuna or L-dopa comes from this post done in 2011 done by a "Solaris" who in one of his last's posts wrote he didn't feel better. In the same thread one mentions l-dopa too. That is your basis for your claim.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25794-mucuna-pruriens/?hl=mucuna

here is one warning about taking it and he felt worse. 
https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/45718-my-experiement-with-mucuna-pruriens-for-depersonalization/?hl=mucuna

you are making this very short post on 8.august as something that is a cure. On 5.th August you are making a very long list of examinations you are recommending people having done and a very long list of medicine and alternative medicine people could try. It doesn't seem to me that you are so convinced by you own post here. https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/100504-definitely-check-this-all-things-that-can-potentially-work/#entry620144


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Slightly off topic, there is a fantastic film called 'awakenings' with Robin William's and Robert De Niro. Basically about catatonic patients that are cured with the use of the drug L-Dopa. Not dissimilar to our plight.

Also Mayer-Gross, there is not a lot that is known for definite about this disorder. And from case to case what the cause or solution is. The point is for people to come here and openly share what they found helpful. I appreciate people doing that and often try those things out myself, as you never know what could help


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is not about a post about personal experiences in something tried. His posts are pure random copies of things tried by others -often without effect and reposted as something others should try. There are many placebo posts on this forum where people after looking at a pill writes they feel better and few weeks later they have dropped everything. These posts then becomes something that should be tried.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Yea just even if u feel 1% percent better today compared to a month ago, it's still more valuable than winning 100,000$ to us, so just keep adding ways, try on solutions not on problems main. I know despite people gets ignited by you mayer including myself, I still respect your dedication and research for this topic but still y to focus on problems? Just think Scientists are not able to find who are we but we can take knowledge and keep on striving for getting better and many things worked for me greatly, something against me like antipsychotics and I will never recommend it at least from my side but it gets better, this month I made tremendous progress, I don't know what's working coz I am taking bunch of mentioned things and from my side I will suggest you take black seed oil everyday and possibly other things which I know are good but works, despite the fact I get irritated by you I still want that you also should come out of this or at least keep improvng, l dopa is good but its not for very long time 3 months is enough and it will help you feel better which may indirectly boost your confidence, make you happy which might work against dp, dp is a mystery yet but take black seed oil and honey as mandatory lifetime believe me you will thank me after certain period.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

And the things I am recommend L dopa, omega 3, black seed, blueberries, lutein, gaba, ltheanine, magnesium and 10" a of others are the one I tried myself, so just don't give conclusion I am using it or not, u already concluded mahn, do u live nearby me to know what I ingest? Come out of delusions mahn


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that you should add bisacodyl 10. mg to your mixture. It might do the trick


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Yea let's help eachother out mahn, minds like u should only go in one positive direction.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

It will be so great for our community and just stop demotivating people coz your words impact alot as you are in this for so long, so you have a responsibility mahn.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunately Saibon he wasnt trying to be helpful, as per usual it was negative and just bringing bittnerness to yet another feed.

Bisacodyl is a laxative, presumably because he thinks you are full of shit... his clever little way of once again being nasty, thinking he has all the answers when in fact he has none, and just having the "know it all" attitude. Not long before he is banned I imagine, he always brings negativity and arguments to feeds and I for one am sick of having to read it


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah mahn why to be negative he talks like it can't get better, like new people on forums will think by seeing his comments that one can't get better which is totally untrue, in 10 months I am tremendously better and feel way in control but if I am new and look up to his comments I will think there is no end to it. We don't need more negativity mahn, we have enough and personally for me his comments doesn't impact me but it can harm new or fragile people.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Saibon said:


> Yeah mahn why to be negative he talks like it can't get better, like new people on forums will think by seeing his comments that one can't get better which is totally untrue, in 10 months I am tremendously better and feel way in control but if I am new and look up to his comments I will think there is no end to it. We don't need more negativity mahn, we have enough and personally for me his comments doesn't impact me but it can harm new or fragile people.


Why are you lying? I have always recommended especially to people with a early outset to try cognitive and acceptance based therapies as they are the most productive in most ( like the "anxiety no more" site. I have always said to people they should try a combination of a antidepressant and lamotrigine as it benefits some. Benzodiazepines are also of some effect many when combined with a antidepressant but people developed rapid tolerance to this combination and they return to the state they where in. I had significant benefits form a combination of clonazepam and duloxitine for 6.months ,- then tolerance sat in.

There is no formel pharmacological treatment for depersonalization disorder. This is not because I that "know nothing" and am negative says it. That is a statement you find researchers into the disorder come with in publications. This is formally a pharmaceutical refractory disorder and that is also why I am very interested in rTMS. This was a intervention the depersonalization research unit believed in until they closed in 2015.

you have made a endless list with medical examinations people should have done. Many of them pointless and expensive. You have recommended very many medicine and alternative remedies that had no effect on many of those who tried them. So, I am negative to pointing that out. If I am addressing the highly problematic in that antipsychotics is recommended on this site because I personally have had a major depression due to high doses of olanzapine and I had significantly worsening of my symptoms on abilify. This experience is not by a "negative" who ought to be banned. This is formal pharmacology in publications for the depersonalization research unit (p.95) https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2077/638170af373285242d985bb2f6cc61c43d27.pdf

you have in your post made the claim that "ECT" works and is a treatment. A publication form 1947 a case study with more than 40.patients who tried ECT. 1. Felt much better 2..slightly better and 10.much worse, - rest nothing. A more recent publication of 9.patients with DP from Singapore 3.where given ECT with no effect. If depersonalization is a secondary symptom to major depression studies shows that there is indication of that neither ECT or sleep deprivations works as well as in major depression.

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/003591574603901206


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

,,, you literally just told him to try a laxative. Was that helpful?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Broken said:


> ,,, you literally just told him to try a laxative. Was that helpful?


You understood quite well why it was done. It might work as it's all about positivity and placebo. Are, you ok with treatments that in the formal psychiatry is regarded as something at best is worthless or at worst can made that state worse is recommended on this site like ECT and antipsychotics? I can understand that I am negative and should be banned because I am addressing that. I have no problem with leaving this site. I have had this consideration for months and told it to curiousmind when I was in Budapest a month ago. I think he have left it. I have until now just disabled the message function.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

No, we also don't want you to leave.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

But my progress is tremendous, mahn, I can't prove it to you, but my control over me is now amazing from when I started things, I had taken tons of things "Tons" because I was soo scared coz not even for moment I felt in control, it was like I can fall at any moment, living 0.25 second after real thing, doesn't felt my head, one thing worse was out of nowhere I felt something thick liquid like spraying in my head which made me numb and much more this all symptoms were killing me mahn, before I had olanzapine and one other antipsychotic which gave me sexual problems which was a small hell in itself, after 10 months most of this things are better and I instantly started feeling better when I started.

Magnesium by "Calm" company- a lady recommended me on Facebook who claimed herself to be cured with the help of her medication and advised me and actually pleaded me to take

L-dopa- helped me feel more confident and good, it's much a pruniens like it's a very low dose of real L dopa bean but I take it twice a week one despite its low content

Black seed oil- This thing mahn, just take it no matter what you feel better or not, just take it for lifetime, it was the thing I felt that it was working to fight many of my physical symptoms, the pressure of a thick liquid spraying in my head just minimized soo much mahn, it was like a big torture is gone, from last 9.5 months it got better but after taking it for 15 days my recovery for head pressure symptoms has to a next level, I feel way under control

Honey- it's an add on but I also take this everyday in morning on it's very good for stomach, I take buckwheat.

Vitamins B complex- I don't know what it do for me but still I take it because many people recommend.

Fish oil with very high dha and epa- it's kinda a general thing.

Lutein- for eyes, it's not for dp but I have glasses so helps me with eye pressure,

Cycling - it's great mahn, I don't do it vigorously but makes me feel good unlike weight lifting exercise which made me feel weird).

I take many other things too but not at once but randomly but this things I gave u list are possibly best dp supplements ever.

Things I have taken before

Olanzapine(worst for me, lamictal and fluoxetine combo(this thing is really nice it pushed me in my worst phase but I wasn't in my control yet, I took it for just 2 months but this things works but I was afraid that it might give me side effects so I left), Lions mane mushroom, zinc, blueberries(this is also very nice for depression if u eat it for long time, call it best dp fruit), bacopa monneri, shilajeet(it was for sexual thing), ashwagandha, all different types of vitamins (A, B's, c, D, E), some other mixture of supplements in store(they are useless), biotin, l tyrosine( it was very weird for me), taurine( it helped me abit with sexual thing but still I felt weird with this too) and there are other supplements too like 10's which I had tried and failed, I dont believe in placebo I am personally not a very optimistic guy I might look like one but I am not, but the things I am taking is taking me in one direction.

Next things I want to really try:

Sarcosine
And 
Change my diet with olive oil totally, right now I can't maybe after some months, just for general health nothing related to dp)

But right now I am doing so so well, if I would have to put this in words before I lost fro to reality ever second, like even if would have born with the thing I had from last 8 month I would still know that something is very wrong with me but right now I don't totally feel myself like before, but if I would have been born with the symptoms I have right I wouldn't ever know that something is actually very wrong and still progress is just going on.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

On top, I am not a guy who believes in miracles that one day it will be like a switch and I will snap back to normal, it may happen...it may not, it's uncertain.. But one thing is for sure and definite is that we are in the moment right now and we can use it in anyway, we can be a crybaby like ohhh I wanna die or we can just keep obsession about it, we can totally ignore it, we can keep gaining knowledge, or lastly, my way, we can acknowledge it's existence not obsess about it and keep pushing ourselves to try things and stick to it which works.

I don't try to find what's wrong with my brain, I just think what could potentially go right even at minor level and overtime it builds up. On top, who knows I can switch back totally but ignore it or do something about it positively, negativity can destroy you, we have already made enough of destruction to ourself.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarcosine will likely not work. It is a drug that works on the glycine sensitive site of the NMDA receptor. The theory behinds this is the ketamine witch blocks the NMDA receptor can make a state with dissociation or schizophrenia like symptoms. A co-agonist at the glycine sensitive site could in trails partly reverse it. So, in the late nineties they started in trails to give drugs like l-glycine, d-serine, d-cycloserine and sarcosine to negative symptoms in schizoprenia. It had some effect on these symptoms . I didn't know at that time that I had depersonalization but had been given the diagnosis "pure negative symptoms" related schizophrenia and told they could do nothing. But, these trials showed effect on these symptoms and my symptoms was like being constant on ketamine. So, I imported 4.kg of l-glycine and tried. I took 90-120.grams of l-glycine every morning in water solution on a empty stomach every morning for 6.weeks. It was to make some the l-glycine cross the blood brain barrier. I felt nothing. That was in 2002. After depersonalization was diagnosed I became aware that a ketamine model also was used in depersonalization. In the book "Feeling Unreal" Daphne Simeon writes that she did a placebo controlled trail on Mount

Sinai in New York with d-cycloserine in depersonalization and there was no difference between the groups. The trail was for some reason never published. So, drugs that work similar to sarcosine have been tried in depersonalization without effect.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Have you faced sexual problem due to antipsychotic?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Saibon said:


> Have you faced sexual problem due to antipsychotic?


No, as I wrote major depression on olanzapine and significant worsening of depersonalization symptoms after one 10.mg aripriprazole.In the "Depersonalization research unit" papers they write about that the depersonalization state becomes much worse in many they have seen given antipsychotics. Sexual problems are very normal to many drugs like antidepressants. I felt reductions in my emotions prior to olanzapine but I still felt some. After olanzapine that is gone. I became more sympathetic from it.

you probably can give antipsychotics to a person with depersonalization in very low doses that is not for the treatment of a psychotic state. Some antipsychotics are very sedative in low doses and can be use for sleep or anxiety states with some agitation as a alternative to a benzodiazepine.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

To Mayer-Gross:

So you lost your last emotions after you took olanzapine or aripriprazole til today, without coming back ?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

RunToMe said:


> To Mayer-Gross:
> 
> So you lost your last emotions after you took olanzapine or aripriprazole til today, without coming back ?


Yes. I was given the diagnosis of "pure negative symptoms" related to schizophrenia due to compliants of having no emotions. I had some at some level though but they where reduced like 70-80%. So, they thought that olanzapine might help and I thought the diagnosis was right then. So, I became more anxious on it and became depressed. I began to drink due to depression and asked them to put me on antidepressant medication and some benzodiazepine for sleep and anxiety so I did not have to drink. I was put on a very potent antidepressant called nortriptyline. Then olanzapine was dropped but after that depersonalization had become much worse. I feel no emotions at all. Completely sterile since.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

To MG:

Did you try anti-psychotic amisulpride ? In low doses it should give in cases of negative symptomatic emotions back due to activate the pfc


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

RunToMe said:


> To MG:
> 
> Did you try anti-psychotic amisulpride ? In low doses it should give in cases of negative symptomatic emotions back due to activate the pfc


Yes, I have tried both sulpririd and amisulpiride/ solian. Amisulpirid was not available in Danmark around 2002 when I read about. I think it was mostly used in France back then. But, amisulpirid is chemically related to and developed from sulpirid and was on the danish market then. The idea is the a presynaptic dopamine auto receptor is 6-7 times more sensitive than postsynaptic receptor. To block a dopamine auto receptor will stimulate dopamine and not make inhibitions of dopamine like post synaptic receptor that will make a inhibition.So, both sulpirid and amisulpirid are highly selective for d1 and d2 receptors and in low doses you might stimulate the systems as it is only the auto receptors that are affected. I tried sulpirid in 2002 and amisulpirid in 2004. Felt nothing good or bad.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

To MG:

That some people react so hard in this direction. I took to get ect in april olanzapine/imipramin and from may to july sertralin/lamotrigin. And my last emotion despair, what i had the whole 1.5 years nevertheless the never ending thought loop to stay numb, and which made me sometimes crying went so quick away, that it should come from especially the last drugs.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The problem is the anhedonia being emotionally numb is not related phenomena is different conditions. So, you are ending up with the same treatment for the same. Thinking is is all dopamine related. It is likely more complicated than that. In some states of depression maked with anhedonia they have found out that the emotions are not gone in a sense. The brain runs constantly and obsessively in a loop in negative thinking, - nothing else is felt. This group do not respond to normal rTMS. When they are given rTMS with a deep coil at the right Orbitofrontal cortex it breaks this circle and network. Their response should also be more significant. Not a reduction in symptoms like 50%. It is much higher. This location is almost only done in research. You need a coil for deep rTMS.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

To MG:

Did you think about ect to make a reset in your brain. nowadays the side effects are relativ small ?


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> The problem is the anhedonia being emotionally numb is not related phenomena is different conditions. So, you are ending up with the same treatment for the same. Thinking is is all dopamine related. It is likely more complicated than that. In some states of depression maked with anhedonia they have found out that the emotions are not gone in a sense. The brain runs constantly and obsessively in a loop in negative thinking, - nothing else is felt. This group do not respond to normal rTMS. When they are given rTMS with a deep coil at the right Orbitofrontal cortex it breaks this circle and network. Their response should also be more significant. Not a reduction in symptoms like 50%. It is much higher. This location is almost only done in research. You need a coil for deep rTMS.


 I don't think it's possible to label them as "separate" phenomena.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jackk11 said:


> I don't think it's possible to label them as "separate" phenomena.


They likely is in their cause. But, in depersonalization the affect is normal unlike in depression and schizophrenia. So, the origins of anhedonia are likely not the same.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

RunToMe said:


> To MG:
> 
> Did you think about ect to make a reset in your brain. nowadays the side effects are relativ small ?


There should be a very poor prognosis to ECT in depersonalization and in depression with secondary symptoms of depersonalization. I think that it is a immobilization response and it affect on the nervous system might be a factor.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The effectiveness of ECT is the same as it was 70.years ago. What have changed is the use of a short acting full narcosis with a muscle relaxants. So, in many ways in it a mild short intervention today. There are still people with depression who do not have any benefits from it, -like 20% . secondary symptoms of depersonalization to a major depression should be one of indicator of poor response. There are still a very small group of people who gets irreversible long term memory damage, - like 1%. Some with depersonalization have seen the condition get worse after ECT. That was the case in 1947 where 39 cases was described. In 25% it got worse.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> They likely is in their cause. But, in depersonalization the affect is normal unlike in depression and schizophrenia. So, the origins of anhedonia are likely not the same.


 what do you mean "the affect" is normal.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jackk11 said:


> what do you mean "the affect" is normal.


Normal voice level, - not slow, few words ect. as you see in depression or negative symptoms in schizophrenia. This is also in the formal guidelines for the diagnosis of depersonalization from the depersonalization research unit.

"one striking feature of the de-affectualisation is

that it is not usually accompanied by an objectively
blunted affect such as that seen in schizophrenia
(Ackner, 1954; Torch, 1978; Sierra & Berrios, 1998).
This preservation of normal affect can help
differentiate the condition from major depression.
Rating scales can be helpful for checking symptoms
and tracking changes over time - the Cambridge
Depersonalisation Scale (Sierra & Berrios, 2000) is
particularly useful (this is a 'trait' scale, but there is
also a modified 'state' version)."

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2077/638170af373285242d985bb2f6cc61c43d27.pdf


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Normal voice level, - not slow, few words ect. as you see in depression or negative symptoms in schizophrenia. This is also in the formal guidelines for the diagnosis of depersonalization from the depersonalization research unit.
> 
> "one striking feature of the de-affectualisation is
> that it is not usually accompanied by an objectively
> ...


 id imagine this is not conclusive enough to definitively separate anhedonia in MDD, and schizophrenia from emotional numbing In depersonalization. I found the sample size in the first study and it was 6. I couldn't find the others but I'd imagine they're small considering that most depersonalization studies have a small sample size. I'm not convinced most with emotional numbing With adepersonalization diagnosis don't have symptoms of deaffectualization as you describe it.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jackk11 said:


> id imagine this is not conclusive enough to definitively separate anhedonia in MDD, and schizophrenia from emotional numbing In depersonalization. I found the sample size in the first study and it was 6. I couldn't find the others but I'd imagine they're small considering that most depersonalization studies have a small sample size. I'm not convinced most with emotional numbing With adepersonalization diagnosis don't have symptoms of deaffectualization as you describe it.


These are clinical descriptions of patients from studies over 4.decades. To my knowledge the depersonalization research unit have been seen by 500.patients and it is their clinical experiences and observations too. It is not me who describes it. But, psychiatrists from the depersonalization research unit.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> These are clinical descriptions of patients from studies over 4.decades. To my knowledge the depersonalization research unit have been seen by 500.patients and it is their clinical experiences and observations too. It is not me who describes it. But, psychiatrists from the depersonalization research unit.


 considering depersonalization, and depression is not defined by one mechanism, I'd say that the Differences Between, emotional numbing and what is described as anhedonia across diagnostic boundaries is much harder to discern than through these observations alone.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

In schizophrenia there are seen reduction in negative symptoms on clozapine and on a partial agonist at the glycine site of the NMDA receptor. There have been similar trials in depersonalization with a similar drug without effect in emotional numbing in depersonalization. Many with depression respond to treatments with antidepressants, -people with depersonalization do not. The emotional numbing in depersonalization is refractory to antidepressants. I can not see any relationship here.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> In schizophrenia there are seen reduction in negative symptoms on clozapine and on a partial agonist at the glycine site of the NMDA receptor. There have been similar trials in depersonalization with a similar drug without effect in emotional numbing in depersonalization. Many with depression respond to treatments with antidepressants, -people with depersonalization do not. The emotional numbing in depersonalization is refractory to antidepressants. I can not see any relationship here.


 Anhedonia In MDD is also refractory to pharmacology. It is a core symptom of what's described as TRD.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Btw how you got your dpdr mayer gross?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Saibon said:


> Btw how you got your dpdr mayer gross?


Provoked by a major depression at the age of 17 likely due to my mother became more sick of multiple sclerosis followed by many panic attacks . 50% likely gets it in a major depression in other it is related to panic attacks that can be drug induced. But, many of those with drug induced DP also had a history of anxiety or panic. The outset for 90% in between age of 15-25. It could be related to that the prefrontal cortex that is central in emotional regulation is in the final stage of development at that age. The events related to its outset might not play a central role as many might feel it does.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

You had any drugs before ever?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't understand the question. But, is not provoked by cannabis or ecstasy. But many drugs can "provoke" depersonalization like antibiotics that can cross the blood brain barrier, larinam. You can not take a drug that provoked the outset and say the disorder have relations to this drug. There is something more to this than just the drug like personality, brain development is often in its final stage at the outset.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

To MG:

As i understood right, after a major depression disorder you gave yourself the diagnosis schizophrenia with pure negative symptoms ? Why do you thought that ? And you hadnt any positive symptomatic ? So its more like a schizoide personality disorder ?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

It is not a diagnosis I had given myself. Many conflicting diagnosis had been given by psychiatrists over a decade like atypical depression, unknown syndrome, early neurological conditions with not enough symptoms yet for diagnosis and a state with pure negative symptoms with schizophrenia spectrum -schizotypical and schizophrenia simplex was used. You do not have positive symptoms in simplex.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

right


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

i worked 5 years with psychotic people


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

To MG:

Can i ask you how old your were as your major depression respectively dpdr or maybe schizophrenic negative symptomatic started ? And had you before the full range of emotions ?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

RunToMe said:


> To MG:
> 
> Can i ask you how old your were as your major depression respectively dpdr or maybe schizophrenic negative symptomatic started ? And had you before the full range of emotions ?


I have already given a reply in what has been written in this thread. I do not have schizophrenia or negative symptoms that started. All is related to depersonalization disorder in its primary form. Schizophrenia and negative symptoms was a misdiagnosis.


----------

